# Installare Gentoo da distro installata: partizionamento

## Matte88

Salve a tutti! Mi chiamo Matteo e vengo in pace   :Rolling Eyes: 

Scherzi a parte, sono nuovo del forum e praticamente pure di Linux.

Adesso che sono libero da impegni & Co. vorrei finalmente provare questa Gentoo e tentare, almeno, l'installazione.

Leggendo il manuale ho scoperto la fantastica possibilità d'installare Gentoo su un sistema già installato!   :Razz: 

Nella documentazione si parla di ridimensionare la partizione di root tramite parted...   :Shocked: 

Leggermente intimorito da questa cosa ho deciso di postare qui per chiedervi: con un HDD così partizionato, sarebbe possibile installare Gentoo in 3 partizioni estese contenute nella logica (che creerò) /dev/sda1? Posso usare tranquillamente GParted, vero?

```

Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x132c132c

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        9767    78453396   83  Linux

/dev/sda2            9768       12954    25599577+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3           13218       19457    50122800   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           12955       13217     2112547+   5  Esteso

/dev/sda5           12955       13217     2112516   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

La partizione sda1 (primaria) conteneva VISTA fino a poco tempo fa; ora è lì che spera sia possibile installarle Gentoo   :Razz: 

Aspetto con ansia una vostra risposta perchè non vedo l'ora di partire con quest'avventura e ringrazio di cuore tutti coloro che vorranno aiutarmi, supportarmi e, soprattutto, sopportarmi, in quanto credo che questo non sarà di certo il mio unico post!!!  :Embarassed: 

Ciao

MB

----------

## cloc3

se non sbaglio, hai ottenuto l'ouput del tuo hd con fdisk.

se è vero, ti consiglio di continuare ad usarlo, in barba a parted e a tutte le complicazioni grafiche di questo mondo.

```

Comando (m per richiamare la guida):

```

la partizione che proponi va benissimo.

in queste cose, ogni scelta corrisponde a una possibile opinione. mai alla verità.

magari, si capisce poco perché tu abbia riservato una partizione estesa alla sola swap.

le partizioni estese sono strumenti che, di norma, si utilizzano quando esiste una ragione per oltrepassare il limite windows di 4 partizioni primarie.

inoltre, non dici cosa vuoi mettere in ciascun posto.

una filosofia minimalista è quella di riservare un posto al sistema operativo e un posto separato allo spazio utenti (cartella /home).

in gentoo, il sistema operativo richiede generalmente più spazio, perché bisogna scaricare i sorgenti e perché, di solito, si conserva una copia dei binari, dopo averli compilati. e anche perché ci si diverte a compilare molta più roba del necessario...

puoi riservarti dai 10 ai 30 gigabyte.

il resto per la home, la swap e gli altri, eventuali, sistemi operativi.

----------

## Matte88

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> se non sbaglio, hai ottenuto l'ouput del tuo hd con fdisk.

 

Si, vi ho postato lo schema attuale del mio hard disk; l'output l'ho ottenuto tramite fdisk -l.

sda1 è vuoto

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> magari, si capisce poco perché tu abbia riservato una partizione estesa alla sola swap.

 

La partizione estesa per lo swap me l'ha creata Anaconda quando, da esso, ho partizionato l'hard disk... Non so spiegarmi il perchè   :Confused: 

All'epoca c'era già VISTA installato nel sda1 che occupava all'incirca metà dell'intero hard disk.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> inoltre, non dici cosa vuoi mettere in ciascun posto.

 

 *Quote:*   

> con un HDD così partizionato, sarebbe possibile installare Gentoo in 3 partizioni estese contenute nella logica (che creerò) /dev/sda1? Posso usare tranquillamente GParted, vero?
> 
> ```
> 
> Disco /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 byte
> ...

 

Forse mi sono spiegato male...    :Embarassed:  Io vorrei installare Gentoo in /dev/sda1 (ho tolto VISTA apposta) e lasciare intatte tutte le altre partizioni.

Perciò mi chiedevo se era possibile fare dell'sda1 una partizione estesa con dentro le logiche di cui ho bisogno per installare Gentoo.

Grazie, ciao!

MB

----------

## cloc3

continua pure ad usare fdisk.

è ammessa una sola partizione estesa.

usa il comando d per cancellare la partizione 1 e la partizione 4.

usa il comando n per ricreare la partizione 1 come estesa e la 4 come primaria (potrai ugualmente utilizzarla come swap).

controlla con il tasto p il risultato delle tue operazioni.

tieni conto che tutto ciò che viene eseguito da fdisk è virtuale, fino all'uscita con il comando w.

esiste anche il comando q per uscire annullando.

dopo il partizionamento è consigliabile riavviare il sistema prima di installare.

(una volta era obbligatorio. adesso forse è ridondante).

----------

## Matte88

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> continua pure ad usare fdisk.
> 
> è ammessa una sola partizione estesa.
> 
> usa il comando d per cancellare la partizione 1 e la partizione 4.
> ...

 

Grazie!!!   :Very Happy: 

Di sicuro tornerò, ma per il momento vi lascio un po' di tregua...   :Razz: 

MB

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Benvenuto e non farti scrupoli a chiedere qualora avessi dubbi.

Per quanto riguarda il partizionamento, sarei curioso di sapere come mai hai bisogno proprio di 3 partizioni: se consideri che la swap la puoi condividere tra le 2 installazioni linux (gentoo+fedora/RH{ho letto anaconda...}), ne rimangono due. Per cominciare puoi tranquillamente mettere tutto nella medesima partizione sda1. Se Gentoo, come mi aspetto, farà breccia in te, poi potrai semplicemente zappar via sda2 e sda3 e dedicarle alla /home e/o altro.

Inoltre, potresti anche cogliere l'occasione per eliminare quella partizione estesa e sostituira con una primaria per la swap.

Non farti tentare dal lato oscuro, questo sì: non mischiare le /home, dato che versioni differenti di programmi o anche solo personalizzazioni delle diverse distribuzioni potrebbero portarsi a grossi guai con le personalizzazioni e/o i file da te creati.

----------

## devilheart

io sapevo che non ci sono simili alle partizioni estese. l'unico limite è che non puoi avere più di 4 partizioni primarie, e le estese sono considerate primarie

comunque usa cfdisk invece di fdisk che è più semplice da usare

----------

## cloc3

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> io sapevo che non ci sono limiti alle partizioni estese.

 

basta provare:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ dd if=/dev/zero of=mydisk.img bs=512 count=1000000

1000000+0 records in

1000000+0 records out

512000000 bytes (512 MB) copied, 1,89613 s, 270 MB/s

cloc3@s939 ~ $ /sbin/fdisk mydisk.img 

Il dispositivo non contiene né una tabella delle partizioni DOS valida, né una disklabel Sun, SGI od OSF

Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0xa4b013af.

Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.

After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.

Si devono impostare cilindri.

È possibile effettuare questa operazione dal menu delle funzioni supplementari.

Attenzione: il flag 0x0000 non valido della tabella delle partizioni 4 verrà corretto con w(rite)

Comando (m per richiamare la guida): x

Comando per esperti (m per richiamare la guida): c

Numero di cilindri (1-1048576): 1048576

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 1048576.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Comando per esperti (m per richiamare la guida): r

Comando (m per richiamare la guida): n

Azione comando

    e   estesa

   p   partizione primaria (1-4)

e

Numero della partizione (1-4): 1

Primo cilindro (1-1048576, predefinito 1): 

Utilizzo del valore predefinito 1

Last cilindro, +cilindri or +size{K,M,G} (1-267349, predefinito 267349): 1000

Comando (m per richiamare la guida): n

Azione comando

   l   logica (5 od oltre)

   p   partizione primaria (1-4)

```

dopo avere creato la prima partizione primaria, fdisk si rifiuta di farmene creare una seconda.

può darsi che sia un comportamento di fdisk, piuttosto che una regola assoluta, ma è certamente una cosa sensata.

prima di tutto, due partizioni estese non servono, in più nascerebbero pasticci nella numerazione delle partizioni logiche.

----------

## K.a.o.s.

 *Quote:*   

> se è vero, ti consiglio di continuare ad usarlo, in barba a parted e a tutte le complicazioni grafiche di questo mondo. 
> 
> 

 

Occhio però (dal man di fdisk):

```
There  are  several  *fdisk programs around.  Each has its problems and

       strengths.  Try them in the  order  cfdisk,  fdisk,  sfdisk.   (Indeed,

       cfdisk  is a beautiful program that has strict requirements on the par‐

       tition tables it accepts, and produces high quality  partition  tables.

       Use  it  if you can.  fdisk is a buggy program that does fuzzy things -

       usually it happens to produce reasonable results. Its single  advantage

       is  that it has some support for BSD disk labels and other non-DOS par‐

       tition tables.  Avoid it if you can.  sfdisk is for hackers only -  the

       user  interface is terrible, but it is more correct than fdisk and more

       powerful than both fdisk and cfdisk.  Moreover, it can be  used  nonin‐

       teractively.)
```

Insomma, se non è necessario fdisk, direi di usare cfdisk.

----------

## bandreabis

up

Com'è andato il tuo partizionamento?

----------

## Matte88

Ciao!

Sono riuscito alla fine sfruttando GParted e tutto è filato liscio... Comunque ora la situazione è leggermente cambiata, dato che ne sono succese di cose al mio hard disk... :p

----------

## bandreabis

Ciumbia.

Spero che Gentoo sia rimasta.   :Razz: 

----------

## Matte88

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ciumbia.
> 
> Spero che Gentoo sia rimasta.  

 

Tra alti e bassi... Si, è rimasta, ma... Ci sono sempre degli inghippi, grandi o grossi che siano!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

